# South East Queensland Snapper Challenge



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Thought I'd mention that the inaugural South East Queensland Snapper Challenge is being held on the 14 - 15 July. It's being hosted by the Bribie Island Sport Fish Club and has 4 divisions: Offshore, Moreton Bay, Brisbane River and *Canoe/Kayak*.

Snapper can be caught on any form of artificial including soft plastics, hard-bodied lures and flies...no bait! Casting and trolling is permitted.

You can get temporary membership in the club for an extra $10 on top of the $20 nomination fee and you can enter as an individual or a team.

The Scarborough Boat Harbour is the venue and it starts with a briefing on Friday 13th at 6pm. The tournament itself begins at 4am on Saturday and ends at 11am on Sunday.

So is there any interest in entering an AKFF "team" in the event?

####################
*UPDATE!*
I've spoken to one of the organisers and as far as a team goes, the team must be in the same craft, so unless you're on a tandem, we'll all be entering individually - officially at least. I'm still keen to have an AKFF "team" even if it isn't official.

_When and where can you register?_
Basically the sooner the better although they are trying to work out if they can accept registrations on the Friday at Scarborough Boat Harbour because some people are waiting to see what the weather will be like. Registration forms can be downloaded from the attachments section below. Registrations can then be mailed in.

_What time is weigh-in?_
Fishing must cease at 11am on the Sunday and all cards and fish must be at the weigh-in by 1pm. Prizes will be awarded promptly and most of the sponsor prizes will be by random draw, thus giving everyone a chance to win a prize.

If you're keen to part of the "virtual" AKFF Team, send me a private message with your name, email and preferably a contact phone number and I'll compile the list of members and keep everyone informed. I'll also be keeping an eye on the ANSA web site for the registration forms and if they don't go up, I'll contact Jeff again to get some sent out.
####################


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Ooooohhhhh.... This could be fun!!!

Scarborough reefs is where I often fish for them, so not far from that harbour at all.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm envisaging a fleet of AKFFers coming round the rock wall and into the harbour at around 10am laden with many kilos of Snapper


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I might just turn up as an independant......don't think I want to be competitive when it comes to snapper!

I will think about it.....my head hurts

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

G'day Gavin
How many yaks in the team do you think? Alex and I have spoken about the comp.


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info Gavin.Sounds like fun.

The briefing on Friday I hope thats where you can pay up as well,Gavin.

Do we have to launch off from Scarborough harbour????

I don't mind being in a team as long as I can pal up with someone with a fishfinder.My Maori ways only work when I'm fishing alone(BIG SECRET)

Cheers Tez.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm interested!!!


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Update has been posted in the original posting above.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Nomination forms have been added to the attachment list in the original posting.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Weather is looking pretty exceptional for this weekend. I've got a list of a few people that have already indicated they are interested. It'd be nice if even if we aren't fishing together, we have a group presence at the comp. Message me or leave your details here if you want to go on the list.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I'm trying to find out from work whether I can get out of my turn at doing the weekend shift. Shall let you know.

What sort of numbers do we have so far?


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

xerubus said:


> What sort of numbers do we have so far?


Including me, 6 so far have expressed more than a vague nterest.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Unfortunately got to pull out as well. Brothers birthday & will be on the Sunny Coast


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I'm a no go mate.... can't get out of work. 

I will hit the surfside of Bribie on Sunday morning for a couple of hours though.


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

Gavin,I knew I should have registered for the comp.
I went out on the reef from Scarborough at 4.30am and found a sweet spot at 7.00 that was good enough for my first snapper of the morning at 61cms.It took another hour to pass before I was hit by another frieght train in the way of snapper that took a little longer to land this time as I had other lines out and he decided to go around the lines and make one hell of a mess.This one went 62cms.I couldn't help myself,I let out a yahoo.

I went round to the Scarborough coast guard yard to see if any Yak fishermen had presented their catch and Jeff Sorrel said only one person had entered and he was from Maryborough.I thought to myself "I could have taken the prize for sure".The only yak fisherman had not turned up at that time for weigh-in,but I'm sure I would have beat his catch.Bugger.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow, awesome effort, where'd you get them? I didn't end up entering as I didn't get to Redcliffe on Friday evening and I wanted to try Bribie which was outside the boundaries for kayak fishing. I should have stuck to Redcliffe, I had a very ordinary morning *see trip report I'll be posting shortly*.


----------

